# Spike the ball!!



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2012)

what a bone head,what was he thinking.....


----------



## TomC (Dec 1, 2012)

His coaching staff wasn't thinking..........not one ounce of thought!!!!!!! Coaching is the difference!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 1, 2012)

TBI said:


> Still not a sure thing they score. Kudos to Richt for having the moxy to try for the win.



and exactly what else was he gonna do??? Kneel down and just run the clock out??


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nickel back you are my favorite dawg along with ky and brown. Roll tide.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2012)

TBI said:


> Still not a sure thing they score. Kudos to Richt for having the moxy to try for the win.



you spike the ball with 14 seconds left,that gives you time for 2 trys to the end zone


----------



## TomC (Dec 1, 2012)

That was one of the worst coaching decisions I have ever seen. Spike the ball, slow down, think about it and at least give yourself a chance.....two chances to possibly do something you haven't done in over 30 years. Very sad but we should not be surprised as we have seen these types of coaching decisions for years.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 1, 2012)

Lots of shoulda, woulda, coulda on that last play. I would have spiked it, but it didn't matter.


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 1, 2012)

Let me start with ROLL TIDE ROLL!!! Then let me say,Fellas we are not there caught up in the moment trying to accomplish what these guys are trying to do. I agree, I was looking for the SPIKE and then 2 more plays if not three. Oh well that's the way the ball rolls!! ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!! We will see yall in Miami!!


----------



## country boy (Dec 1, 2012)

Anybody blaming Murray needs to look at the game again, Murray put you in a postion to win. Bama was just the better team


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 1, 2012)

I 100% disagree with spiking the ball. We had Bama reeling and if Murray spiked it (Murray actually was going to do that but the coaches signaled in a play...rewatch the end of the game) that gave time for Saban to send in personal and a scheme to stop the next play. The coaches had it right. Call the fade to the corner of the endzone. If it was an incompletion we could throw 2 more passes. 

Unfortunately fate would have it that a good Bama LB would tip it right into a UGA players hands and the game ended. Gut wrenching ending, but it was the right call.

If we had 20 more seconds left I feel confident we would have scored. Then you all would be singing these players and coaches praises. But, that didnt happen. We lost. It was a great game that lost to a great opponent that has lost just 7 times in 5 years. Be proud of out coaches and players. Be proud to be a Bulldawg tonight.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

nickel back said:


> you spike the ball with 14 seconds left,that gives you time for 2 trys to the end zone



But you also let the defense regroup. Bama's defense was panicking. I think it was the right call the ball was tipped what you gonna do. If the ball isn't tipped maybe its a touchdown maybe its incomplete but you still have another shot. The tipped ball IS NOT caused by not spiking the ball it happens reguardless.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree with spiking the ball. I don't think we would have stopped two into the end zone. 

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I agree with spiking the ball. I don't think we would have stopped two into the end zone.
> 
> Roll Tide!!



But if the ball isn't tipped you still get two into the endzone??????????????????Not spiking the ball is a NON FACTOR


----------



## golffreak (Dec 1, 2012)

Who knows? Could've gone either way. If they paid me to coach football I would've spiked it.


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 1, 2012)

no don't spike the ball folks. We had them on the ropes and got a bad break. Everybody saying spike the ball has been watching to many movies.


----------



## TomC (Dec 1, 2012)

Ya’ll probably also agreed with the call to run the ball earlier in the drive when we had how many yards to go, and how many timeouts did we have left with how much time left on the clock? Thank goodness we got out of bounds on that play or that blunder of a  play call would have eliminated any possibly to even put us in the in the position to make the last blunder of a play call.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 1, 2012)

The ball should have been spiked. Then you would have had 2 good shots at it and no I have not been watching too many movies.


----------



## chadair (Dec 1, 2012)

had they spiked the ball, I would guess Bama woulda called a timeout, which woulda gave UGA a better plan and a chance at 2 shots at the endzone!!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> The ball should have been spiked. Then you would have had 2 good shots at it and no I have not been watching too many movies.



this....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Dawgs! Heck of a ball game!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2012)

country boy said:


> Anybody blaming Murray needs to look at the game again, Murray put you in a postion to win. Bama was just the better team



I do not think BAMA is the better team,they just won the game but,as the better team......not sure of that


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2012)

not blaming Murry, I did not see where he wanted to spike the ball but had a play called in......Im at work.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

I would ask why anyone expects a team coached by Bobo would do anything that makes sense.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 1, 2012)

Spiking the ball gives you 2 plays.  We could have probably squeezed 3 plays in as we did it. The defense was reeling just caught a very bad break on the tipped pass. Tough loss for sure. I have been tough on murray but he played his tail off. He is one tough cat . Especially after getting up from that big time cheap shot from the donkey bama lineman


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 1, 2012)

Great game Dwags...  Y'all played a little dirty, but I am sure someone will debate that...

Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Great game Dwags...  Y'all played a little dirty, but I am sure someone will debate that...
> 
> Roll Tide!



The game is dirty! Congrats on a slobber knocker of a win! Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Great game Dwags...  Y'all played a little dirty, but I am sure someone will debate that...
> 
> Roll Tide!



thanks needed that!


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 2, 2012)

The spike or no spike would not be an issue if it wasn't tipped. All u folks yelling at the coaches now would be singing praises if it was caught or even incomplete. The fact is it was not a bad call but just a bad break. 

All the dumb fans keep going on with the anti CMR stuff, don't start crying when he leaves and we end up like tenn.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2012)

BAMA's D had just gotten back across the line of scrimmage, and weren't set when the ball was snapped, CJ made a great play, end of game.
There were 3 defenders in that corner, even if he catches it clean, probably does not get in...same result.

UGA played their tails off. BAMA made some costly mistakes.
Instead of blaming your coaching staff, why don't you tip your hat to the players for staying in the game at the end,...BAMA trashed your vaunted Defense for almost the entire second half,...but your D stiffened forcing BAMA to punt and setting you up for a chance to win.
That D could have caved, if BAMA picks up  a first down...you boys aren't whining about spiking the ball, game would have been over with out giving Murray another shot.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 2, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA's D had just gotten back across the line of scrimmage, and weren't set when the ball was snapped, CJ made a great play, end of game.
> There were 3 defenders in that corner, even if he catches it clean, probably does not get in...same result.
> 
> UGA played their tails off. BAMA made some costly mistakes.
> ...


     Good assessment


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> had they spiked the ball, I would guess Bama woulda called a timeout, which woulda gave UGA a better plan and a chance at 2 shots at the endzone!!



?????????IF the ball hadn't been tipped and caught by the reciever it was not intended for you still get another shot at the endzone The not spiking the ball was  NON FACTOR


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 2, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> ?????????IF the ball hadn't been tipped and caught by the reciever it was not intended for you still get another shot at the endzone The not spiking the ball was  NON FACTOR



Ball should have been spiked......


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 2, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ball should have been spiked......



Nop


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2012)

nickel back said:


> I do not think BAMA is the better team,they just won the game but,as the better team......not sure of that



I certainly am sure of it,...the proof is in the final score.

BAMA made mistakes galore, botched fake punt,...oh it worked, we just let the clock run out(sound familiar).

Poor read an a fade pattern resulting in an INT in the endzone.

poor clock management
poor pass coverage, and poor pass rush, and some sloppy tackling.

AJ, Barrett Jones, Jessie Williams, Ed Stinson...all spent significant time with the trainers,...all came back in a contributed to the win...that takes guts.

UGA played it's best game of the year,...maybe even this decade, and I tip my hat to them for it.

But BAMA won it, UGA did not lose it,...the better team won.

Don't confuse "better athletes at every position across the board" with "best team",...they are not related.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I certainly am sure of it,...the proof is in the final score.
> 
> BAMA made mistakes galore, botched fake punt,...oh it worked, we just let the clock run out(sound familiar).
> 
> ...




Yep... Bama made plenty of mistakes


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I certainly am sure of it,...the proof is in the final score.
> 
> BAMA made mistakes galore, botched fake punt,...oh it worked, we just let the clock run out(sound familiar).
> 
> ...



Like I have said before if bama loses UGA does not win bama beats themselves. You guys crack me up.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yep... Bama made plenty of mistakes



UGA didn't have the perfect game. Crucial 15 yrd penalty and pass interference (judgement calls) to keep scoring drives alive.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> I 100% disagree with spiking the ball. We had Bama reeling and if Murray spiked it (Murray actually was going to do that but the coaches signaled in a play...rewatch the end of the game) that gave time for Saban to send in personal and a scheme to stop the next play. The coaches had it right. Call the fade to the corner of the endzone. If it was an incompletion we could throw 2 more passes.
> 
> Unfortunately fate would have it that a good Bama LB would tip it right into a UGA players hands and the game ended. Gut wrenching ending, but it was the right call.
> 
> If we had 20 more seconds left I feel confident we would have scored. Then you all would be singing these players and coaches praises. But, that didnt happen. We lost. It was a great game that lost to a great opponent that has lost just 7 times in 5 years. Be proud of out coaches and players. Be proud to be a Bulldawg tonight.



This^


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 3, 2012)

I have zero issue with the fact that we didn't spike the ball.  We just drove all the way down the field and had their D on their heels.  By not spiking it, we were looking to get one play against their non goal line defense.  Had the ball not been tipped (and caught), we still would have had another shot to win.

It's easy, based on how the play turned out, to say the choice to not spike it was stupid, but I think if we had it to do over again, I'd run the play just as they did...with no spike.  Bottom line, the Bama defender made a great play and our wr went with his natural instinct.  It is what it is.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I have zero issue with the fact that we didn't spike the ball.  We just drove all the way down the field and had their D on their heels.  By not spiking it, we were looking to get one play against their non goal line defense.  Had the ball not been tipped (and caught), we still would have had another shot to win.
> 
> It's easy, based on how the play turned out, to say the choice to not spike it was stupid, but I think if we had it to do over again, I'd run the play just as they did...with no spike.  Bottom line, the Bama defender made a great play and our wr went with his natural instinct.  It is what it is.



Rex, I gotta agree with you,...the D was reeling and not organized,...UGA practices such plays, and our guy, probably our best defender made a play.


----------



## tell sackett (Dec 3, 2012)

If not for a missed field goal, blowing a 10 point lead, and giving up350yards rushing.......................................................

Spike, don't spike. Bottom line, Bama won the game on the field.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 3, 2012)

TomC said:


> His coaching staff wasn't thinking..........not one ounce of thought!!!!!!! Coaching is the difference!!!!!!!!



don't watch much football do ya.



nickel back said:


> you spike the ball with 14 seconds left,that gives you time for 2 trys to the end zone



spike or not?...spike and get two tries for the TD....throw and get a TD or an incomplete then you have 3 tries for the TD...we can do this for another 30 yrs, and still not get the right answer.



Thanatos said:


> I 100% disagree with spiking the ball. We had Bama reeling and if Murray spiked it (Murray actually was going to do that but the coaches signaled in a play...rewatch the end of the game) that gave time for Saban to send in personal and a scheme to stop the next play. The coaches had it right. Call the fade to the corner of the endzone. If it was an incompletion we could throw 2 more passes.
> 
> Unfortunately fate would have it that a good Bama LB would tip it right into a UGA players hands and the game ended. Gut wrenching ending, but it was the right call.
> 
> If we had 20 more seconds left I feel confident we would have scored. Then you all would be singing these players and coaches praises. But, that didnt happen. We lost. It was a great game that lost to a great opponent that has lost just 7 times in 5 years. Be proud of out coaches and players. Be proud to be a Bulldawg tonight.



^^^^THIS IS ON THE $$$$ ^^^^



Unicoidawg said:


> The ball should have been spiked. Then you would have had 2 good shots at it and no I have not been watching too many movies.





tell sackett said:


> If not for a missed field goal, blowing a 10 point lead, and giving up350yards rushing.......................................................
> 
> Spike, don't spike. Bottom line, Bama won the game on the field.



and this^^^  excuses can overflow. Bottom line is it was a great game for both teams, and my Dawgs came out 4 yards and 4 seconds short.

Now....Roll Tide and take care of your business.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> I 100% disagree with spiking the ball. We had Bama reeling and if Murray spiked it (Murray actually was going to do that but the coaches signaled in a play...rewatch the end of the game) that gave time for Saban to send in personal and a scheme to stop the next play. The coaches had it right. Call the fade to the corner of the endzone. If it was an incompletion we could throw 2 more passes.
> 
> Unfortunately fate would have it that a good Bama LB would tip it right into a UGA players hands and the game ended. Gut wrenching ending, but it was the right call.
> 
> If we had 20 more seconds left I feel confident we would have scored. Then you all would be singing these players and coaches praises. But, that didnt happen. We lost. It was a great game that lost to a great opponent that has lost just 7 times in 5 years. Be proud of out coaches and players. Be proud to be a Bulldawg tonight.





DSGB said:


> This^



Yep. Spiking the ball gives Bama the chance to set a defense.

CMR said he made the call and it was a good call. The Dawgs have done it before and he had confidence the team could pull it off.

For once Richt goes for the dagger in the heart and fans second guess him on that. If the play succeeds the Dawgs win, go to the NC game and Mark Richt is beatified by those who hate him. It didn't succeed so now he's a dunce again.

He must be somehow related to Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I have zero issue with the fact that we didn't spike the ball.  We just drove all the way down the field and had their D on their heels.  By not spiking it, we were looking to get one play against their non goal line defense.  Had the ball not been tipped (and caught), we still would have had another shot to win.
> 
> It's easy, based on how the play turned out, to say the choice to not spike it was stupid, but I think if we had it to do over again, I'd run the play just as they did...with no spike.  Bottom line, the Bama defender made a great play and our wr went with his natural instinct.  It is what it is.



Me either..... give me 10 more times to run that play, and I would do it the same way every time.

I stand behind the call, and had the ball not been tipped.... well, who knows. 

I still feel like UGA, gave it their all, and Bama had to give it their all in order to win. There were no gimmies that night.


----------



## Curlydog (Dec 3, 2012)

Short is short, Close only counts in horseshoes, not football. So most of you uga fans are happy with not winning the big game again. Just asking.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 3, 2012)

Curlydog said:


> Short is short, Close only counts in horseshoes, not football. So most of you uga fans are happy with not winning the big game again. Just asking.



Not happy that we didn't win, but glad we were in it and gave it a good shot.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

Curlydog said:


> Short is short, Close only counts in horseshoes, not football. So most of you uga fans are happy with not winning the big game again. Just asking.



Stupid question. 

I think that most UGA fans, feel that our team left it all on the field, and they made Bama fight hard for that win..... All I can is ask that my Dawgs give it all they got, and I feel like that is what they did. They played the best football game I have ever seen and they made Bama earn it..... For that I am very proud to be a Dawg fan.

At the end of the day they are still my Dawgs, and that is MY football team; has been since birth and no matter what I will always love em.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2012)

You can 2nd guess the call all day long but you can't 2nd guess Richt having the team ready to play. Someone had to lose, that's the deal. Yes, I'm sure it is hard to lose like that but Uga was in it to win it and almost did. Who could of predicted the pass getting deflected and falling perfectly into a unintended Uga players hands who reacted by instinct to catch the ball. I personally (for what its worth) liked the call due to the pass being intended to go into the end zone.


----------



## Curlydog (Dec 3, 2012)

Dawgs played a great game, but does that make everything OK with the coaching staff now, or next year after a lost to SC or UF a coaching change comes back up.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 3, 2012)

Curlydog said:


> Dawgs played a great game, but does that make everything OK with the coaching staff now, or next year after a lost to SC or UF a coaching change comes back up.



Curly, are you bitter that your team was not involved in the SEC Championship game?


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 3, 2012)

Georgia is 117 and 40 under Richt. I think they've won more games during that time frame than any other SEC school. LSU is right there with them. 8 out of 12 years GA has had 10+ wins.  They've had two chances to win National Championships. This year and in 2002 when they went 13-1 and finished #3 in the country, but were not voted into the NC game.

To say a coaching change is needed at Georgia is a JOKE. Georgia has one of the best coaches in the country. Mark Richt has the best winning percentage in GA history. (.745). You guys want to go back to the likes of Ray Goff and Jim Donnan.

Nick Saban went 9 and 2 at Toledo. He coached  Michigan State for 5 years and went 34-24-1.  He went to LSU and went 48-16. This is a .68 winning percentage. Saban didn't win a NC until his 10th year coaching. He didn't even come close until then.

This is Richts 12th year and he's come close twice. Its just a matter of time.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

I generally do not disagree with the calls on the field anymore than any fan would, at lest not to the point that I think that he should be fired..... 

I do wish that he was a better disciplinarian; that would be my only complaint.


----------



## Curlydog (Dec 3, 2012)

Rex, it's a hard question, does a great game make a season?


----------



## polkhunt (Dec 3, 2012)

I am not a UGA fan so I really do not care one way or the other but I hear all this talk about the coaching staff making a bad call not to spike but please correct me if I am wrong but Murray has been playing football a long time and should have made that call himself , in that situation he should not even looked at the sideline until after the spike. The only thing that I might blame the coaching staff for is that everyone on that team should have been told in that last play situation is "knock the ball down if you are not in the endzone" and that is part of game prep.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

polkhunt said:


> I am not a UGA fan so I really do not care one way or the other but I hear all this talk about the coaching staff making a bad call not to spike but please correct me if I am wrong but Murray has been playing football a long time and should have made that call himself , in that situation he should not even looked at the sideline until after the spike. The only thing that I might blame the coaching staff for is that everyone on that team should have been told in that last play situation is "knock the ball down if you are not in the endzone" and that is part of game prep.



I think the right call was made, just so happened the Bama D made a good play in deflecting the ball.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 4, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Curly, are you bitter that your team was not involved in the SEC Championship game?



methinks.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 4, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> I think the right call was made, just so happened the Bama D made a good play in deflecting the ball.



If that was the case why was Bobo saying in post game interviews he should have spiked the ball?? It should have been spiked...... That being said the player from bama made a good play and our reciever made a understandable, but boneheaded catch.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> If that was the case why was Bobo saying in post game interviews he should have spiked the ball?? It should have been spiked...... That being said the player from bama made a good play and our reciever made a understandable, but boneheaded catch.



The pass could have been tipped regardless if we spiked the ball.  It was a good play by the defender and bad luck that the deflection fell right to Conley.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2012)

it was supposed to be a back shoulder pass to the front of the endzone...same play you guys intercepted earlier in the game,...and we had 3 defenders in the area, and your go to receiver was blanketed,...so keep on second guessing.
Truth is, if you guys had stopped Yeldon on 3rd and 5, instead of him pushing your guy back 6 yds...this "spike no-spike" is probably not an issue.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2012)

3 guys in the area, but the only one who could have made a play on the ball was the guy covering Mitchell.  50/50 chance that its a fade, or back shoulder pass.  The difference with the Commings INt is that he was looking back at the QB and was able to make a play on the ball.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> 3 guys in the area, but the only one who could have made a play on the ball was the guy covering Mitchell.  50/50 chance that its a fade, or back shoulder pass.  The difference with the Commings INt is that he was looking back at the QB and was able to make a play on the ball.



I'm not trying to predict what would have happened, our DB was looking back as well,...just pointing out what was going on.
I think the quick play was the right call, BAMA just happened to have guys in the area...not sure if that was by design, or purely good guess work...Murray could have gone the other way where we did not have a man advantage.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2012)

Doesn't matter at this point.  The tipped pass is all that matters and could have happened even if we had used a TO.  Heck of game by both sides and hopefully you boys will handle ND.

And lastly, we went to Mitchell on the short side of the field, where the chance of  the DB picking it off would be less.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 4, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> If that was the case why was Bobo saying in post game interviews he should have spiked the ball?? It should have been spiked...... That being said the player from bama made a good play and our reciever made a understandable, but boneheaded catch.



didn't see the interview from Bobo..... but CMR explained why they did not spike it and it was because, it would also allow the Bama D to regroup.... as it was we had all the momentum, and the Bama D looked like they were on their heels. 
The right play was called and we had enough time to get the snap off, if the ball was not deflected.....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 4, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> didn't see the interview from Bobo..... but CMR explained why they did not spike it and it was because, it would also allow the Bama D to regroup.... as it was we had all the momentum, and the Bama D looked like they were on their heels.
> The right play was called and we had enough time to get the snap off, if the ball was not deflected.....



It was the wrong call IMO, but it matters not now.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 4, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> It was the wrong call IMO, but it matters not now.



Yep.... Except for my avy.


----------



## 44magpastor (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is why you spike it.........in my opinion:

It gives you a chance to settle down and get everybody on the right page.  Yes, the defense regroups as well, but that is a chance I'll take. I want my team sure of what we are doing.

No practice can simulate 15 seconds on the clock......8 yard line....no timeouts........in the Dome for the SECCG.

Don't want to spike as you are coming downfield?  Fine.  But when you get to the 8 yard line, with 15 seconds?  Spike it and calm down.

Remind your freshman running back to attack the rusher.  If Gurley meets that pass rusher, instead of letting him come, Murray's pass is not tipped.  May not have been a TD, but he would have room to throw.  

Spike the ball and settle down.  If Bama stops us in that situation, then fine.  If the ball is tipped then fine.

If you spike, at least you are lined up right and everybody is clear on their assignment.  Gurley was obviously not clear and Chris Conley was lined up too wide.  

Spike the ball.


----------

